# [USB] Gel du système

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté un bug assez gênant, apparu depuis la dernière mise à jour : lorsque je mets une clé USB le système gèle complètement et je suis obligé de redémarrer. Quelqu'un a-t-il constaté ce problème ?

----------

## geekounet

Je constate que ça fait 8 ans que tu ne sais toujours pas mettre un minimum d'infos utiles avec tes questions. Exemple : "depuis la dernière mise à jour", qu'est-ce t'as mis à jour ? de quelle à quelle version ? ou aussi les versions du kernel, de udev, etc. ... et des logs !

----------

## Neuromancien

Je n'ai pas trouvé de logs intéressants sous /var/log en tous cas. La version de udev est la 164-r2. La mise à jour date de samedi dernier.

Pour les autres informations, voir ma signature. C'est assez complet et à jour.

----------

## netfab

Tiens, quelques liens de problèmes similaires récents à éplucher :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6725743.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880763.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/369061

https://bugs.gentoo.org/369933

Les 3 derniers liens proviennent du premier. Vu que tu utilises le kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 je te conseille de lire le commentaire #5 du 3ème.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Tiens, quelques liens de problèmes similaires récents à éplucher :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6725743.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880763.html
> ...

 

Merci netfab.

----------

